# Power & Torque Meter



## gicamuci (Sep 5, 2011)

Mine is a 535 with N55B30 engine, but with xdrive, non sport. Enabling EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID will just display them but with no activity at all. When deactivating DSC I get also the "shortcut" Sport Display". So there must be something else I don't have enabled or some SALAPA option I am missing.


----------



## dewispew (Apr 16, 2013)

nabego said:


> Works on 520D engine (N47)?


I have coded it on my F11 520d N47D20 and it works perfect.


----------



## nabego (Mar 13, 2013)

I can tell the module and the section to activate.
Thank you.


----------



## iBeech (Apr 24, 2013)

i coded it on my F20 116i and it didnt work


----------



## nabego (Mar 13, 2013)

nabego said:


> Works on 520D engine (N47)?


Solved and running on my F10 520D 02/12.
Thank you.


----------



## izeman (Jun 6, 2012)

dewispew said:


> I have coded it on my F11 520d N47D20 and it works perfect.


so what did you program? set both EFF_DYN settings in HU_CIC 3000 to active? that's it?
i even added 4U2 and changed fabrication date. 
but WHERE WOULD I FIND THOSE meters? how to activate them? noone says that  has the engine to be running?
ps: i got engine n47d20 as well. and car is made 01/2011


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

izeman said:


> so what did you program? set both EFF_DYN settings in HU_CIC 3000 to active? that's it?
> i even added 4U2 and changed fabrication date.
> but WHERE WOULD I FIND THOSE meters? how to activate them? noone says that  has the engine to be running?
> ps: i got engine n47d20 as well. and car is made 01/2011


Why exactly would you code on EcoPro in order to make Sport Displays work? 

Do you have 609 Nav Pro?


----------



## izeman (Jun 6, 2012)

you tell me  i may have mixed up some things. i'm looking to get power/torque meter, as well as fuel usage history enabled.
none of those works. 
i've got navi professional 609 installed.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

izeman said:


> you tell me  i may have mixed up some things. i'm looking to get power/torque meter, as well as fuel usage history enabled.
> none of those works.
> i've got navi professional 609 installed.


Well, if you have N47D20O1 motor and 609 Nav, and enbaled the Sport Displays, I do not know why it is not working.

For the Fuel Consumption Histogram, try:

HU_CIC => ECO_MODE = aktiv
HU_CIC => EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID = aktiv
KOMBI => VERBR_HISTORIE_ENABLE = aktiv


----------



## izeman (Jun 6, 2012)

just pretend it is working: WHERE do i find it? is power/torque display enabled under settings? or car information? how do enable it? is it in the splitscreen?


----------



## smartas (Feb 5, 2013)

This is one I've not gotten working on my 08/2012 build F10. I haven't tried hard yet, but I got as far as the greyed-out Torque meters menu.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

izeman said:


> just pretend it is working: WHERE do i find it? is power/torque display enabled under settings? or car information? how do enable it? is it in the splitscreen?


Where do you find what exactly?


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

izeman said:


> just pretend it is working: WHERE do i find it? is power/torque display enabled under settings? or car information? how do enable it? is it in the splitscreen?


Menu -> Vehicle Info -> Sports Display


----------



## izeman (Jun 6, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Where do you find what exactly?


i want to see the power/torque gauges. what buttons do i have to press? which submenu do i have to open to enable it?
if i want to hear radio, i press RADIO, if i want to make a phone call i press TEL, if i want to see the trip computer i press option, select splitscreen and choose trip computer.
what to i have to do to get power/torque displayed? it's hard to know if it's working if you can't find it, and don't know where to search.


----------



## izeman (Jun 6, 2012)

FrogmanF30 said:


> Menu -> Vehicle Info -> Sports Display


thanks. that exactly answers my question  will search for it there tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Grumpy (Aug 9, 2011)

How did you guys got the Gauges on your display? I activated mine and it only apears in bars, and to make things worst it doesnt even work.

I used the EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

I had these bars when my car was on integration level 11-03-502 but after flashing the HU_CIC to 11-09-512 the graphics changed to the dials/gauges.

Still don't work on my diesel..not sure why.

The fuel histogram works however 'out of the box' when VO coding 4U2.



Mr. Grumpy said:


> How did you guys got the Gauges on your display? I activated mine and it only apears in bars, and to make things worst it doesnt even work.
> 
> I used the EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr. Grumpy said:


> How did you guys got the Gauges on your display? I activated mine and it only apears in bars, and to make things worst it doesnt even work.
> 
> I used the EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID





miotoo said:


> I had these bars when my car was on integration level 11-03-502 but after flashing the HU_CIC to 11-09-512 the graphics changed to the dials/gauges.
> 
> Still don't work on my diesel..not sure why.
> 
> The fuel histogram works however 'out of the box' when VO coding 4U2.


Yes, probably very old ISTA/P on the car.

What is your current I-Step?

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


----------



## Mr. Grumpy (Aug 9, 2011)

My I-Step is 11-03-512


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr. Grumpy said:


> My I-Step is 11-03-512


Your is from March 2011, same as miotoo's when his did not work, so maybe Dealer Programming will fix yours.


----------



## bleunetizen (Feb 25, 2017)

does not seem to work on my '12 M6, it does show the gauges but not operational


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bleunetizen said:


> does not seem to work on my '12 M6, it does show the gauges but not operational


Correct. It does not work on N63 /S63 motor at all. This is well documented.


----------



## czNEWMANcz (Mar 1, 2017)

After some bad flashing of HU_CHAMP2 on F20 i had ECU with no cafd. I was able to inject new with cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255 (i know its bad file). Then i have coded EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID => aktiv and EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT => aktiv.

CHAMP unit was on some default settings (not coded by VO), many things in menu have been missing like ambient lighting, navigation... But on freshly coded Sport displays i was able to see values. Before flashing i have seen only dials without numbers like many others here.

After properly flashing and coding HU unit from VO those values are missing again and i see only empty dials without numbers. 

So i think there must be another additional values which are needed to be changed in HU unit to make Sport displays work correctly with values.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

czNEWMANcz said:


> ...CHAMP unit was on some default settings (not coded by VO), many things in menu have been missing like ambient lighting, navigation... But on freshly coded Sport displays i was able to see values. Before flashing i have seen only dials without numbers like many others here...


Sport Displays do not work with CHAMP Head Unit.


----------



## BLooD (Mar 4, 2009)

Didn't work for me with bmw radio but works with nbt, my 2012 f21 has n47 2ltr diesel.


----------



## czNEWMANcz (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi Shawn, are you sure that sport display won't work on HU_CHAMP2 unit? I'm little bit confused why i was able to seen values on unit with default settings :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

czNEWMANcz said:


> Hi Shawn, are you sure that sport display won't work on HU_CHAMP2 unit? I'm little bit confused why i was able to seen values on unit with default settings :dunno:


Yes. Have you ever found one example where it works in CHAMP2?


----------



## czNEWMANcz (Mar 1, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. Have you ever found one example where it works in CHAMP2?


Not yet, still working on it  Anyway is there any option how to remove cafd file from ECU via e-sys? I can try to simulate this issue again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

czNEWMANcz said:


> Not yet, still working on it  Anyway is there any option how to remove cafd file from ECU via e-sys? I can try to simulate this issue again.


Sorry, I don't know what you mean. All CAFD files are in psdzdata folder and CHAMP2 coding data is in correspending .ncd file.


----------



## czNEWMANcz (Mar 1, 2017)

after unsuccessful flashing of HU_CHAMP2 unit i had no cafd file in HU but unit worked. I have tried to code unit with bad cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255 and then i was able to see sports displays with values. Unfortunately i didn't start engine to see if dials are working 
After properly coding HU_CHAMP2 unit via VO i see now again dials without numbers so i'm trying to figure it out.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

czNEWMANcz said:


> after unsuccessful flashing of HU_CHAMP2 unit i had no cafd file in HU. I have tried to code unit with bad cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255 and then i was able to see sports displays with values. Unfortunately i didn't start engine to see if dials are working
> After properly coding HU_CHAMP2 unit via VO i see now again dials without numbers so i'm trying to figure it out.


I still have no clue what you are asking. If CHAMP2 has no CAFD, or has corrupt cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255 CAFD, then you need to inject CAFD into ECU and VO Code it.


----------



## czNEWMANcz (Mar 1, 2017)

yes, but if unit had corrupt cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255 it worked and i was able to see sport displays with values. Therefore i think that it is possible to make it work - maybe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

czNEWMANcz said:


> yes, but if unit had corrupt cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255 it worked and i was able to see sport displays with values. Therefore i think that it is possible to make it work - maybe


It will not work with CHAMP2, but good luck with it.


----------



## czNEWMANcz (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks Shawn, PM sent with some additional info


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

Just noticed something odd...


I coded the display in our '12 535i (CIC) and the max values are 320 HP and 640 TQ. Our '14 535i (M Sport NBT) shows 320 HP and TQ. I wonder if the max values are codable...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ezaircon4jc said:


> Just noticed something odd...
> 
> I coded the display in our '12 535i (CIC) and the max values are 320 HP and 640 TQ. Our '14 535i (M Sport NBT) shows 320 HP and TQ. I wonder if the max values are codable...


Not Codeable. The range is a function of DME Firmware.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not Codeable. The range is a function of DME Firmware.


I didn't code the values, I just added the sport display on the '12.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ezaircon4jc said:


> I didn't code the values, I just added the sport display on the '12.


You asked if the Max Values was codeable. The answer is no as I wrote


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You asked if the Max Values was codeable. The answer is no as I wrote


D'OH!!!!! I did, didn't I... My mistake. Thank!!

Then that begs the question. Any idea why the tq value I higher in our base '12 than our '14 m-sport?? Just curious.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ezaircon4jc said:


> D'OH!!!!! I did, didn't I... My mistake. Thank!!
> 
> Then that begs the question. Any idea why the tq value I higher in our base '12 than our '14 m-sport?? Just curious.


They should be the same. Are you sure you have the same Unit of Measure selected for both cars (e.g. ft. lbs.)?


----------



## Mwahab (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello all!

I wanna add sth up to that post.
All F30 with HU_Entry in my country, the sport display didnt work on it, however after retrofitting NBT and NBT2 the sport display appeared to work.
Now i do certainly think its the matter of the Head unit.

Thanks


----------



## Mwahab (Jul 22, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not Codeable. The range is a function of DME Firmware.


I have read somewhere it can be increased if dependent ECUs were flashed with an F80 TAL, do you have any idea?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mwahab said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I wanna add sth up to that post.
> All F30 with HU_Entry in my country, the sport display didnt work on it, however after retrofitting NBT and NBT2 the sport display appeared to work.
> ...


Of course Head Unit must also support Sport Displays, but Motor must have Sensor Data and many older F-Series cars, particularly Diesel ones do not.



Mwahab said:


> I have read somewhere it can be increased if dependent ECUs were flashed with an F80 TAL, do you have any idea?


Has nothing to do with it. It requires custom DME / DDE firmware to have increased range. If you flash only DME with MPPK, you get higher range.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> They should be the same. Are you sure you have the same Unit of Measure selected for both cars (e.g. ft. lbs.)?


Yup... But I will check to be sure.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

ezaircon4jc said:


> Yup... But I will check to be sure.


OK, I checked... ftlb and hp selected.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ezaircon4jc said:


> OK, I checked... ftlb and hp selected.


Please post picture of screen showing 320 HP and 640 TQ.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Please post picture of screen showing 320 HP and 640 TQ.


Here you go!!








I don't know why it's sideways...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ezaircon4jc said:


> Here you go!!
> View attachment 600012
> 
> 
> I don't know why it's sideways...


Well that is actually normal, as my 2011 F10 is 320 HP / 640 Ft Lbs. What does your other F10 show?


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well that is actually normal, as my 2011 F10 is 320 HP / 640 Ft Lbs. What does your other F10 show?


Our '14 shows 320/320...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ezaircon4jc said:


> Our '14 shows 320/320...


I think that make more sens as 640 Ft Lbs is absurdly high. My guess is BMW came to their senses and on newer cars / firmware, they reduced the scale range.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think that make more sens as 640 Ft Lbs is absurdly high. My guess is BMW came to their senses and on newer cars / firmware, they reduced the scale range.


Makes me wonder why they even cared. I wonder how many lines of code they had to change...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ezaircon4jc said:


> Makes me wonder why they even cared. I wonder how many lines of code they had to change...


As a matter of Metrology (measurement) the Lower range is an improvement. It is pointless to have a gauge whereby only the lower 50% of the overall range is utilized. It is better to use 90%-100% of gauge as the measurement resolution / accuracy is greater. With an upper limit of 640, each increment is 16 whereas with an upper limit of 320, each increment is 8, thus better resolution / accuracy.

As a matter of actual practicality though, these gauges are not all that accurate to begin with, so who cares.


----------

